# First time out D300/70-200VR/Kenko 2x



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I finaly had a shoot today at lunch. I am quite please with the setup for wildlife. There's plenty more here...

http://www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow/sam_houston_park&page=all


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks pretty good for a lunch time shot! Looks pretty sharp for a teleconverter too..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Those look great Rusty! I would assume you are happy with your new purchases??


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

looks like you've got that thing talking well Rusty. great subjects too!

rosesm


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks good Rusty. Congrats.
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Looking good. I think you have it all dialed in.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Took a gander through your link. Man, the right tool in the right hand.....Sharp as a tack ain't she?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Whhhoaaaaaaa.....You are going to cost me some big bucks posting shots like that! Well done. Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Yeah I feel pretty good about the purchase. I know the teleconverter isn't the preferred method, but it will keep me in the game. For me the lens seems very light even with the converter. That's probably because I'm used to the Bigma.

Most of these are taken at 1/60 f/5.6 because it was cloudy and I used the camera's flash to fill. when you think anout the shallow dof and the slow shutter the results were really quite impressive.

Did you notice the turtle in this shot? I didn't and I think the heron didn't either.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice work!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That heron would've ate that turtle in a heartbeat. Lucky turtle. Your shots came out better than mine. It will take me a few years to get caught up with your talent.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

I am assuming you are having to manually focus with the 2x converter, is that true and how does that work out for you? Also which tripod/monopod are you using? 
Thanks,

hOOter


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

hooter said:


> I am assuming you are having to manually focus with the 2x converter, is that true and how does that work out for you? Also which tripod/monopod are you using?
> Thanks,
> 
> hOOter


It does auto focus and these were all handheld. Even the iris auto focused at f/11. Considering that there was low light and these were basically wide open it really was pretty impressive. Most of these were not cropped very much (ie I was able to get close to the subjects). I would consider this an initial test, but so far it's been an eye opener.

You guys have no idea how much work used to go into my "old" images in terms of chimping and the post processing to keep up with the Jones'. After today's shoot I'm more confident I was working with one hand tied behind my back. This is due to the fact that I raised the bar for myself many, many times while I learned the 7D and everything else that goes along with digital.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

You still have autofocus with the TC.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> You still have autofocus with the TC.


From Kenko's site...

_Full AF operation with PRO 300 2.0x is possible when using camera lenses with maximum aperture of F2.8 or brighter. Please be aware that AF will work properly only if there is enough light and contrast on the subject to activate the camera's AF sensors. (Manual focusing is required when using lenses with smaller maximum f-stop value than those given above.)_


----------

